# Thanks..



## mavadakin (Dec 21, 2007)

Now I See All My New Attemps For Posting Are Blocked   Great


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 21, 2007)

Keep Trying To Respond..but You Wont Let Me Respond...i Type Out A Full Page..ya Think I Want To Do It Agian??wont Load On You Site....sure Short Post Do.. I Have High Speed Internet..ahhhhh I Need To Go To Bed.......


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

Yer confusing me Mike... I see both those posts... hmmm strange.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Same here....maybe a problem at your end?????


----------



## bigal (Dec 21, 2007)

I've never had any problem........but then again I'm a Bronco fan.


----------



## jbg4208 (Dec 21, 2007)

That's a BIG problem!


----------



## bigal (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd cuse ya Boone, but that cute little girl in that pic is priceless!  Cute little stinker ya got there! 


Later
Bronco.......er.........I mean BigAl


----------



## walking dude (Dec 21, 2007)

no accounting for taste............

GO RAIDERS


----------



## bigal (Dec 21, 2007)

WD!!! Did you NOT read the rules to the forum!!!  This is a FAMILY site!!!  Please, never say "Ra--ers" again!  I'ts just wrong!


----------



## white cloud (Dec 21, 2007)

Never mind I'll shut up, like rich said hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## walking dude (Dec 21, 2007)

i am confused.....where did rich say shut up??????????

BIGGIE AL.............RULES>.........RULES.........don't need no stinking RULESSSSSSSSSSS...........

j/k Jeff.............

GO RAIDERS.............


----------

